# neue hs33'05 kaputt



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

Ich könnte    :kotz:    

Eine genau eine woche + ein tag alte HS33 sifft mir heute aus.
Ich bin gefahren, und hab gemerkt das ich die bremse immer weiter bis zum lenker ziehen kann, dann hab ich die schlauch enden kontrolliert da war aber alles ok, erst wenn man bremst sieht man das der bremshebel komplett versifft ist.
Ich hab mal ein bild rangepackt, der rote kreis zeigt wo die suppe läuft, unter dem metall natürlich.

Weis jemand was das sein könnte? Also was da undicht ist/wie ich es wieder hinkriege?







martin


----------



## Deleted3300 (4. Januar 2005)

Es könnte sein, dass der Geberkolben undicht ist. Nach ner gewissen Menge abgesifftem Öl dürfte se gar nicht mehr bremsen...


gruß,
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

du machst mir mut   

Soll ich sie einschicken?


----------



## konrad (4. Januar 2005)

ruf mal den jan an,der muss dir das ding ersetzen,wenn es jetzt schon hin ist.

kagge,ichhab den gelichen hebel jetzt auch für hinten-hoffentlich is dasd nich auch ein montagshebel


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

Ich hab ihm ne mail geschrieben...ich hoffe das wird was


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

Also     

Ich hab grad mit ihm telefoniert, anscheinend haben Zitat: sehr viele maguras '05 dieses problem, seine eigene auch - nach einem tag wars das mit bremsen.
Er meinst solche probleme wie mit der '05 hatte er noch nie mit maguras.


--> einschicken


----------



## konrad (4. Januar 2005)

ich hatte mir den hebel beim jan bestellt-eigentlich wollte ich ja das alte modell haben,aber nein,er schickt mir den neuen...
wenn der in arsch geht gibts aber ordentlich fratzengeballer!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Januar 2005)

Ja, bei uns in Chemnitz haben auch einige Leute diese 05er Bremse dran und bei denen siffen die auch. Bin ich froh das ich noch das alte Modell habe


----------



## Fabi (4. Januar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> --> einschicken



Bei Magura sind noch bis zum 10. Januar Betriebsferien.

Du kannst also schon mal das Wasser für den Tee aufsetzen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Januar 2005)

schade   ich fand die neuen hebel sehr stylish, echt kage, das die so schnell put gehn...


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Magura sind noch bis zum 10. Januar Betriebsferien.
> 
> Du kannst also schon mal das Wasser für den Tee aufsetzen.





Alleine eine woche bis die ferien von denen zu ende sind, dann noch das einschicken, das reparieren und dann das zurückschicken vermutlich an jan, und dann ----> an mich.

ich geh jetzt   

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (4. Januar 2005)

Deshalb fahr ich V-Brakes


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Januar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine eine woche bis die ferien von denen zu ende sind, dann noch das einschicken, das reparieren und dann das zurückschicken vermutlich an jan, und dann ----> an mich.
> 
> ich geh jetzt
> 
> martin



Also der Jan ist doch eigentlich ganz kollant. An deiner stelle würde ich in einfach mal anrufen ob er dir nicht einen Hebel vom alten Modell zuschicken kann der ist dann den nächsten Tag da, weil du halt bock aufs fahren hast. Der bekommt doch den anderen Hebel sowieso ersetzt. Einfach mal fragen das klappt bestimmt


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

Er hats mir direkt so angeboten, ich schau ob ich nen alten '02 im keller noch zum laufen kriege, aber bei dem ist die rote schraube kaputt.


martin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei uns in Chemnitz haben auch einige Leute diese 05er Bremse dran und bei denen siffen die auch. Bin ich froh das ich noch das alte Modell habe



bei meinem bruder seiner hs33'05 ist gleich am zweiten oder dritten tag der ganz sch*** ausgelaufen,bei meiner 05er ist am anfang auch was ausgelaufen,dann ham wir mal die schrauben an der leitung festgezogen und es war nicht mehr so stark,doch ich hab das gefühl,dass immernoch ganz geringe mengen auslaufen,da sich an meinem linken bremskolben der ganz staub und dreck ablagert und an dem rechten nicht,weil der linke durch das royal blood irgendwie klebriger ist als der andere(das der druckpunkt wandert wär mir bis jetzt zumindest noch nicht aufgefallen,wenn dann höchsten so wenig,dass mans nicht merkt).Bei mir ist es aber halt am bremskolben und bei meinem bruder wars genau wie beim isah am hebel ausgelaufen.

Kann ein ganz dummer zufall sein ,dass es gleich bei zwei leuten in chemnitz in den ersten tagen passiert ist,oder die neue hs33 hat wirklich ein paar macken,wär aber schade ,da der neue hebel meiner meinung nach geiler in der hand,besser gesagt am finger liegt als der alte.Ich muss aber dazu sagen,dass es auch trialer in chemnitz gibt die auch das 05er model fahren und noch keine probleme mit der dichtheit hatten


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2005)

> Kann ein ganz dummer zufall sein ,dass es gleich bei zwei leuten in chemnitz in den ersten tagen passiert ist,oder die neue hs33 hat wirklich ein paar macken



Frag mal google, und du wirst auch das zweite tippen..

Ich hab die bremse hinten & vorne, und nur die hintere sifft, die vordere ist 100% öl-frei (ich hab 3 minuten mit nem ohrstäbchen dadrin rumgestochert, und es war kein öl dran, nur dreck   , ich hoffe nur dass das auch so bleibt)

Na ich hoffe das die jungs von magura das wieder richten.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss aber dazu sagen,dass es auch trialer in chemnitz gibt die auch das 05er model fahren und noch keine probleme mit der dichtheit hatten



jaa, ich hab auch kein problem mit der neuen hs33. ich fahre die jetzt seit ca 2 wochen und nicht läuft aus. alles okay an der bremse.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (4. Januar 2005)

hey,mal na ganz wüste these:besteht ein zusammenhang zwischen der farbe des hebels und der dichtheit?isahs hebel is silber-und undicht.sind die schwarzen vielleicht dicht?*hoff*


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Januar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hey,mal na ganz wüste these:besteht ein zusammenhang zwischen der farbe des hebels und der dichtheit?isahs hebel is silber-und undicht.sind die schwarzen vielleicht dicht?*hoff*



ehh nööööö,so könnte man das nicht formulieren,meine ist schwarz,die meines bruders auch...

also farbe=sch****egal


----------



## konrad (4. Januar 2005)

*verdammt!*


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. Januar 2005)

@konrad

hat mir übrigens leid getan dich enttäuschen zu müssen und all deine hoffnungen zerstört zu haben,aber geb deiner neuen hs33 eine faire chance,vielleicht hatte deine im magurawerk glück gehabt und sich nicht mit dem unheilbaren "siffvirus" infiziert,wenn du immer nett zu ihr bist und sie nicht gleich zum tot durch einschicken verurteilst(was du sicherlich nicht tust) wird sie dir das bestimmt mit  geiler bremskraft danken,wenn sie gesund und munter ist sicherlich,ganz bestimmt


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. Januar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hey,mal na ganz wüste these:besteht ein zusammenhang zwischen der farbe des hebels und der dichtheit?isahs hebel is silber-und undicht.sind die schwarzen vielleicht dicht?*hoff*



isahs hebel ist silber = undicht
meiner ist auch silber = dicht

also so kann man das nicht sehen. *hoffnung kaputt mach*  

Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2005)

danke für diesen beitrag. ich war am schwanken ob ich mir doch die neue HS bestell.. ich hol mir jetzt definitiv die alte 04er.

magura sollte nen rückruf starten. bremse = sicherheitsrelevantes bauteil.


----------



## konrad (4. Januar 2005)

so eine ähnlich aktion hatte magura doch wohl auch,als sie den 2002 neuen gustavM hebel mit radialkolben rausgebracht hatte-für den gabs auch ne rückrufaktion 

wenn mein hebel doch noch undicht werden sollte,hab ich noch nen alten dichten zu liegen


----------



## kad00r (4. Januar 2005)

hallo, 
hab mal ne doofe frage, viele von euch reden hier von einem "jan", wer isn das ? ein trial händler oder wat? wenn ja, hat der ne hp?
mfg kad00r


----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2005)

jan göhrig-trialmarkt inhaber


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Januar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb fahr ich V-Brakes



Ja, genau das hab ich mir bei dem Thread auch gedacht.

Mensch Martin das tut mir jetzt echt leid, dass dein Freude am neuen Rad so schnell getrübt wurde, aber du kennst ja meine EInstellung zu Magura.

Wie drückt man " ihr verdammten, unfähigen Dreckschweine," in einem Schriftwechsel aus?

"Liebes Magura-Team, ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. Januar 2005)

Ich hoffe der Jan wird den was erzählen, der war nämlich auch nicht gerade erfreut..

Das fand ich heute in meinem posteingang:



> Hi,
> ich habe Dir heute einen Hebel für die 04er Bremse zugeschickt.
> Magura hat leider bis 10. geschlossen. Selbst die Serviceabteilung hat zu.
> Ich hoffe aber dass das dann schnell geht. Ich kann dir dann nächste Woche
> ...



  

Das nenn ich support...
Das schlimme ist nur, jetzt muss ich die bremse 2x entlüften, einmal wenn oder '04 bremsgriff kommt und dann wenn der neue '05 bremsgriff kommt..
(@angelo wo wir beim thema sind, danke für dein entlüftungs kit  )

Ne v-brake vorne würde ich mir hinmachen, aber hinten weiss ich nicht so recht..

martin


----------



## ecols (5. Januar 2005)

V-Brake vorne? ich weiß nicht.. ich find das sind schon nochmal ganz andere handkräfte.. ich liebe meine maguras.. und was ihr dauernd mitm entlüften habt..


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Januar 2005)

hallo nochmal,

ich les gerade bei der HS33 2004 -> 5 Jahre Garantie auf Dichtheit von Bremsgriff und -zylindern

ist bei der 2005er bestimmt dasselbe, oder? dann ist das eh ein garantiefall. ich würd 5 jahre lang auf neue bremsgriffe bestehn bis sie dicht sind. aber der aufwand nervt natürlich.


----------



## Levelboss (8. Januar 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nochmal,
> 
> ich les gerade bei der HS33 2004 -> 5 Jahre Garantie auf Dichtheit von Bremsgriff und -zylindern
> 
> ist bei der 2005er bestimmt dasselbe, oder? dann ist das eh ein garantiefall. ich würd 5 jahre lang auf neue bremsgriffe bestehn bis sie dicht sind. aber der aufwand nervt natürlich.



Genauso habe ich das mehrere Jahre lang gemacht, aber mit der Zeit nervt es einfach jedes halbe Jahr die Bremsen zu Magura zu schicken, deshalb kommt mir nichts hydraulisches mehr ans Rad.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Januar 2005)

So, dann hätte ich aber jetzt auch noch ne frage:
würdet ihr mir dann eher raten, eine hs33 aus 2004 zu kaufen? Bei mir steht jetzt ne neue bremse an, denn bei meiner v-brake ist ne schraube durchgedreht .
Wie ist das, sollte ich mir nur eine für hinten kaufen und vorne die v-brake lassen, oder den kompletten satz? oder ist es ncoh sinnvoller für vorne ne scheibenbremse zu kaufen?
danke für eure hilfe!
flo


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. Januar 2005)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann hätte ich aber jetzt auch noch ne frage:
> würdet ihr mir dann eher raten, eine hs33 aus 2004 zu kaufen? Bei mir steht jetzt ne neue bremse an, denn bei meiner v-brake ist ne schraube durchgedreht .
> Wie ist das, sollte ich mir nur eine für hinten kaufen und vorne die v-brake lassen, oder den kompletten satz? oder ist es ncoh sinnvoller für vorne ne scheibenbremse zu kaufen?
> danke für eure hilfe!
> flo



also zu den hs33 modeln kann ich nicht viel sagen aber zu der scheibenbremse. wenn du noch nicht so gut bist, dann lass es mit der scheibenbremse, weil es sonst beim sidehop üben passieren kann, wenn du den nach links machst, das du auf der scheibe landest. also lieber vorn hs33, wenn du noch nicht so gut bist beim sidehopen.

Jan


----------



## isah (8. Januar 2005)

Also der jan kriegt jetzt dichte hs33 '05 rein, so hab ich das verstanden.
die '05 haben den vorteil, dass die rote schraube im griff ist, und nicht mehr oben sitzt

hs33 '04






'05





Ich hab die rote schraube immer kaputt gemacht, wenn ich über den lenker und der lenker dann auf den boden geflogen ist.

Ein weiterer vorteil der '04 wäre 






für den satz hs33 '05 musst du 180-190  rechnen. (einzeln 95)


Wenn dir v-brakes gefallen/gereicht haben kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir neue v-brakes zu kaufen, da du dann das ganze hydraulik problem nicht hast (wie immer ansichts sache)

Die scheibenbremse hat den nachteil, das entweder hydraulik (und damit die selben probleme wie bei der hs33) ist, oder mechanisch, dann ist sie aber so wie so fürn arsch. (also ich bin mit noch keiner brauchbaren gefahren)

Und wenn du ne scheibe hast, und dann sidehops übst könnte es schon passieren das du mal auf der scheibe landest, und die sind nicht billig. (oder du reisst die ganze konstrukion ab)

//EDIT: den einen sidehop-punkt hat jan schon gesagt


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Januar 2005)

cool vielen dank für eure hilfe!
also zu dem preis argument, das ist kein problem, weil ich einen von magura kenne, der mir den kram für den einkaufspreis gibt.
nun würde ich noch gerne zu den v-brakes wissen, was ihr denn da für welche nehmt? ich hab ne echo felge so um die 38mm und avid single digit 7 und die steht ja dermaßen nach außen ab???  
ist das normal?
und eine letzte noch: ist es wirklich so wichtig, dass man vorne mindestens ne genauso gute bremse fähr wie hinten? also wäre es sinvoll gleich nen satz hs33 zu kaufen?
danke nochmal
flo


----------



## isah (8. Januar 2005)

wenn dir hydraulik öl nix ausmacht, kauf dir den satz hs33 ' 04, oder du kauft dir über deine connection nen satz nicht-siffende '05, und wenn wir schonmal bei magura mitarbeitern sind, sag dem nen gruß von mir, wenns ne brauchbare alternative geben würde, würde ich wechseln, shice entlüften *schlechtelaune*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (9. Januar 2005)

ausserem passt der 05er hebel besser zu den meisten scheibenheblen *gg*

aber ich fahr ja eh die 04er doppelt aus den vom Jan genannten gründen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2005)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> nun würde ich noch gerne zu den v-brakes wissen, was ihr denn da für welche nehmt? ich hab ne echo felge so um die 38mm und avid single digit 7 und die steht ja dermaßen nach außen ab???
> ist das normal?
> und eine letzte noch: ist es wirklich so wichtig, dass man vorne mindestens ne genauso gute bremse fähr wie hinten? also wäre es sinvoll gleich nen satz hs33 zu kaufen?
> danke nochmal
> flo



Also ich fahr auch die Avid SD 7, allerdings mit 98'er XT Hebeln, was eine unschlagbare Kombi ist. ich fahre hinten ne Alex und bei mir sind die einigermaßen parallel. 
Gaaaanz wichtig sind hier die Bremszüge, die sollten sauber verlegt sein, und gut geölt, am besten nimmst du teflonbeschichtete
und ölst die noch vorm einziehen (XTR, Gore Ride On, Jag Wire).
Die VR Bremse ist genauso wichtig, wie die HR Bremse, aber meistens funktioniert die aufgrund des kurzen Leitungsweges eh besser.

P.S. ich sehe überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit für eine Magura am VR.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. Januar 2005)

Nochmal kurz off-toppic, zu den V-Brakes:
also ich bin auch total begeister von den avid, jedoch stehen die beim besten willen nicht parrallel? hast du da auf der bremsbacken-seite die plättchen komplett entfernt oder wie hast du das geschafft, das die bei ner alex? (!!!) parrallel sthen?
hoffe du kannst mir das beschreiben! danke
flo


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Januar 2005)

und wieder zwei undichte hs33'05 hebel in chemnitz,bei nem kumpel von mir ,der sich vor 2wochen ein neues boa gekauft hat ,hat ein hebel heut an der altbekannten stelle angefangen zu siffen und bei meinem bruder jetzt schon zum zweiten mal *am schonmal eingeschickten hebel*,bei beiden nicht extrem viel ,aber man sieht das ausgelaufene öl am hebel

ist bald mal ne rückrufaktion seitens magura fällig wat?


----------



## isah (9. Januar 2005)

wenn mein neuer '05 er auch anfängt zu siffen, dann       :kotz: 

sind die zu blöd die mal nen nachtmittag zu testen!?

morgen sind die magura jungs wieder da, ich hoffe das dann ne lösung kommt..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Januar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mein neuer '05 er auch anfängt zu siffen, dann       :kotz:
> 
> sind die zu blöd die mal nen nachtmittag zu testen!?
> 
> morgen sind die magura jungs wieder da, ich hoffe das dann ne lösung kommt..



aber echt mal, die müssen den doch getestet haben und vielleicht mal auffallen müssen, das die siffen........naja egal, meiner macht es jaa nicht  .......oda noch nicht?!

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (9. Januar 2005)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz off-toppic, zu den V-Brakes:
> also ich bin auch total begeister von den avid, jedoch stehen die beim besten willen nicht parrallel? hast du da auf der bremsbacken-seite die plättchen komplett entfernt oder wie hast du das geschafft, das die bei ner alex? (!!!) parrallel sthen?
> hoffe du kannst mir das beschreiben! danke
> flo



Ob die Bremsarme parallel sind oder nicht, hängt vom Sockelabstand des Rahmens ab. 
Wo ist das Problem, wenn sie nicht parallel sind?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Januar 2005)

Wenn sie parallel stehen, bringen sie die meiste Kraft auf die Felge!   

Und ja mein Rahmen steht auch dementsprechend weit auseinander.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (10. Januar 2005)

Ich bin ganz der Meinung von Angelo.

Was mich schon lange wundert ist, warum die Avids den Shimano Bremsen in nix nachstehen auch ohne dass die ein Paralleldingsbums Mechanismus haben.

Spätestens nach etwas Verschleiß würden die Beläge (bei Avid) ja sowieso wieder schräg zur Felge stehen. Mit den Avids kannst Du die Beläge aber bis zur Verschleißgrenze fahren und die Bremse ist trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Januar 2005)

Also ich finde die Avids sogar noch besser als das Shimano Zeugs. Dieses Parallelogram (ein ähnliches Sytem gibts auch bei Avid!) verschlechtert halt den Druckpunkt und verringert durch das mechanische Spiel die übertragbare Kraft. 
Die Pads schleifen sich ja schnell auf die (geflexte  ) Felge ein. Theoretisch hast du durch das schräge Abschleifen eine noch größere Bremsfläche.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Januar 2005)

HS 33 die nächste:

Am Samstag hab ich mit meinem Sohn bei Jan Görig eine HS 33 2005 gekauft (mit einem neuen Fahrrad dran . Die 2005 haben wir genommen, weil Jan keine 2004 mehr hat.

Nach 2 Tagen läuft nun die Flüssigkeit aus dem linken Hebel (Hintere Bremse) in Strömen heraus.

Mein Sohn ist 11 Jahre alt. Backwheel-Hoops kann er noch nicht wirklich und viel Kraft hat er auch nicht. Die Bremse wurde also nicht ernsthaft beansprucht.

Magura hat zu Jan Göhrig gesagt, die eingeschickten Hebel seien nicht kaputt! Wir können nur froh sein, dass wir beim Jan Kunde sind und er uns vor so etwas abschirmt. Er hatte mir auf meine Bedenken hin einen sofortigen Austausch zugesichert, falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte.

Wir haben heute bei -4 Grad trainiert. Könnten die undichten HS 33 wegen der Kälte  undicht werden? Das Material reagiert ja auch auf Temparaturunterschiede. Und vielleicht sind die Hebel in der warmen Magura Werkstatt wieder dicht?!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Januar 2005)

Noch was! Hat jemand einen 2004 Hebel für links, den er mir per Express schicken kann?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> HS 33 die nächste:
> 
> Am Samstag hab ich mit meinem Sohn bei Jan Görig eine HS 33 2005 gekauft (mit einem neuen Fahrrad dran . Die 2005 haben wir genommen, weil Jan keine 2004 mehr hat.
> 
> ...



ich finde es nur merkwürdig. meinen 2005er hebel hab ich schon gute 4 wochen und da ist noch nichts, gar nichts dran. ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr alle habt.....aber das mit dem zusammenziehen des materials bei der kält, ich denke mal dass das nur minimal ist und es das nicht sein kann.....ich denke mal eher die dichtungen, weil die aus gummi sind.....und da vorn an dem hebel, wo ihr gemeint habt, das da das öl raus kommt, ist jaa auch ne kleine schraube, vielleicht hat es jaa was damit zu tun....ach ka....mir ist es egal, bei meinem ist nichts

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr alle habt...



ich sags dir,siffende hs33 hebel und bremskolben


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ich sags dir,siffende hs33 hebel und bremskolben



jaa, ich weiss doch.   

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (16. Januar 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ....mir ist es egal, bei meinem ist nichts



NOCH nichts, warte mal ein paar Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

in internen trialerkreisen munkelt man,dass es sogar 2-3 neue hs33 sätze in deutschland geben soll die komplett dicht sein sollen,also vielleicht hat der ZOO-Trialer ja das glück gehabt und genau eins dieser paare bekommen ,obwohl ich dieses gerücht für unmöglich halte.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Januar 2005)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass es nur ein paar wenige trifft.

Ich hab das Rad jetzt heute Mittag ins warme gestellt. Habe am Hebel alles möglichst sauber gemacht und vorher mal eine Zeitlang die Bremse auf und zu gemacht. Am Hebel sieht es jetzt nicht aus, als ob noch was dazugekommen wäre und der Druckpunkt hat auch nicht nachgelassen. Ich hatte die Bremse zuvor am Einstellrad nachgestellt.
Soviel zu meiner Wärme/Kälte Theorie. Aber ich bin ein absoluter Laie und habe von sochen Dingen nicht den geringsten Schimmer (nur zur Info, falls das zu absurd klingt).

Vielleicht schwankt bei den Dichtungen die Qualität?! So etwas sind oft zugelieferte Teile. Die 2005 ist ein neues Produkt. Da kann schon allerhand passieren.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> NOCH nichts, warte mal ein paar Monate



jaa, schon klar.  



			
				M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> in internen trialerkreisen munkelt man,dass es sogar 2-3 neue hs33 sätze in deutschland geben soll die komplett dicht sein sollen,also vielleicht hat der ZOO-Trialer ja das glück gehabt und genau eins dieser paare bekommen ,obwohl ich dieses gerücht für unmöglich halte.



  aber angenommen, magura macht ne rückrufaktion, dann muss ich doch meine auch wieder einschicken, obwohl die halten, oda??

Jan


----------



## isah (16. Januar 2005)

> dann muss ich doch meine auch wieder einschicken



du musst nix..


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> aber angenommen, magura macht ne rückrufaktion, dann muss ich doch meine auch wieder einschicken, obwohl die halten, oda??



du müsstest nicht,dazu kann dich schließlich keiner zwingen.du könntest aber,denn wie gesagt wenn du kein glück hattest wird es deine hs33 früher oder später sowieso erwischen,sicherlich


----------



## Schevron (18. Januar 2005)

wie war das eigentlich bei euch. Wann haben denn die Hebel angefangen zu lecken?
Hab nämlich auch ne 05er HS33. Allerdings an meinem XC Fully das zur zeit eigentlich nur in der Garage steht und nach ein bißchen auf wärmeres Wetter wartet. Hab die Bremse da neu drauf gemacht und erst eine Tour damit gefahren.

Deswegen meine Frage: was habt ihr mit den Bremsen gemacht bevor sie undicht wurden. (wirklich hart gefahren, einfach nur montiert, ...)
Nicht das mich dann im Frühjahr wenn zum Trial auch wieder XC dazu kommt, ne böse Überraschung auf mich wartet.


----------



## isah (18. Januar 2005)

also bei mir wars nach ner knappen woche, an nem richtigen trial tag.
Also um halb zehn losgefahren, und dann den ganzen tag mit ein paar freunden durch die gegend...um 4 uhr hat meine bremse dann ungefähr angefangen zu siffen, und um ca 6 uhr konnte ich den hebel bis zum lenker ziehen.

martin


----------

